# [solved] KNetworkManager ohne Admin-Zugriff auf Systemkonfig

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

Hallo Leute,

bei meinem Networkmanager

```
ebuild   R   ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1  USE="avahi bluetooth connection-sharing dhclient dhcpcd gnutls nss -doc -resolvconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-misc/knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20100820  USE="consolekit networkmanager (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -wicd" 0 kB
```

habe ich das Problem, dass immer eth0 automatisch gestartet wird. Will ich das in der Konfiguration jedoch abschalten, habe ich Zugriff nur auf meine Konfigurationen. Obwohl ich den laut Wiki beschriebenen Befehl

```
polkit-auth --grant org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.modify --user "xyz"
```

gemacht habe.

Schau ich mir jedoch alle möglichen Berechtigungen an (einfach mit "polkit-auth"), kommt diese darin nicht vor.

```
org.freedesktop.policykit.read

org.freedesktop.policykit.revoke

org.freedesktop.policykit.grant

org.freedesktop.policykit.modify-defaults

org.freedesktop.hal.killswitch.bluetooth

org.freedesktop.hal.killswitch.wlan

org.freedesktop.hal.killswitch.wwan

org.freedesktop.hal.lock

org.freedesktop.hal.leds.brightness

org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed

org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable

org.freedesktop.hal.storage.unmount-others

org.freedesktop.hal.storage.eject

org.freedesktop.hal.storage.crypto-setup-fixed

org.freedesktop.hal.storage.crypto-setup-removable

org.freedesktop.hal.wol.enabled

org.freedesktop.hal.wol.enable

org.freedesktop.hal.wol.supported

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.shutdown

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.shutdown-multiple-sessions

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.reboot

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.reboot-multiple-sessions

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.set-powersave

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.suspend

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.hibernate

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.cpufreq

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.lcd-panel

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.light-sensor

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.keyboard-backlight

org.freedesktop.hal.dockstation.undock
```

Ich vermute es hat damit irgend etwas zu tun. Wie kann ich mir als normaler Nutzer Zugriff darauf geben? Wo habe ich den Denkfehler drin?

Mein Nutzer ist in folgenden Gruppen drin:

```
wheel floppy uucp cron audio cdrom video cdrw usb users polkituser davfs2 truecrypt vboxusers plugdev svnusers wireshark
```

Sonst funktioniert ja alles. Nur die System Connections leider nicht. Und so wie es [url='https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager']hier[/url] beschrieben ist, komme ich auch nicht weiter, weil bei mir diese Sachen alle nicht da sind. Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wo das System die Information von

```
polkit-auth --grant org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.modify --user "xyz"
```

ablegt, da bei einem zweiten Aufruf der Fehler kommt:

```
polkit-auth: AuthorizationAlreadyExists: An authorization for uid 1000 for the action org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.modify with constraint '' already exists
```

Last edited by LinuxTom on Mon Nov 29, 2010 5:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxTom

Ist irgend wer da draußen, der mit damit auch seine Systemverbindungen steuert? Oder im Dateisystem diese irgend wie da drin stehen hat? Dann kann ich es mal mit meinem vergleichen.

----------

## bas89

Das mit KNetworkmanager und Systemverbindungen habe ich noch nie zum Laufen bekommen, auch nach ewigem probieren und installieren von Polkit/Consolekit etc....

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich brauche ein anderes Routing für die "Auto eth0" - Verbindung. Hast Du es wenigstens schon mal auf der Kommandozeile geschafft?

----------

## bas89

Nein, leider nicht. Bist du schonmal mit dem Gnome-Network-Manager zum Ziel gekommen? Zur Not musst du den benutzen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Will ich mal versuchen. Doch da gibt es leider blockierende Pakete, die ich erst einmal auflösen muss. Wahrscheinlich kbluetooth oder so.

----------

## LinuxTom

Tja, den bekomme ich nicht zum laufen:

```
Eine Instanz von nm-applet läuft bereits.
```

Und ich finde nicht, wo ich den wahrscheinlich laufenden knetworkmanager abschalten kann.  :Sad:  Gehen die etwa nicht parallel? Damit meine ich die Installation. Das Plasma-Applet habe ich deaktiviert.

----------

## LinuxTom

Nachdem ich den K-Networkmanager deinstalliert habe, geht es mit der Gnome-Variante jetzt einwandfrei. Der neue K-Networkmanager wird bestimmt besser funktionieren, verlangt aber noch zu viele unstable Pakete. Da muss ich mit dem nächsten Test wohl auf das neue KDE warten.

Ich markiere das Thema als gelöst, obwohl es nicht wirklich gelöst ist. Wenn jemand eine Lösung finden sollte, bin ich trotzdem dran interessiert.

----------

## firefly

soweit ich weis, wird die nächste version von knetworkmanager das bearbeiten von system verbindungen noch nicht unterstützen.

in der TODO datei von knetworkmanager ist dieses Feature vom Maintainer als 

 *Quote:*   

> not done, I don't plan on doing it that soon
> 
>  	- in other words, these should be the best ones for you if you want to help 

 

markiert ist.

Daher bleibt dir momentan nur nm-applet um system-settings zu erstellen/bearbeiten.

----------

## bas89

KDE und NetworkManager ist schon seit Networkmanager existiert ein Dilemma. Das was gerade mit Knetworkmanager vorhanden ist, ist schon das beste was es je gab... Mal sehen wie die nächste Entwicklung aussieht.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Mal sehen wie die nächste Entwicklung aussieht.

 

 ... und wann und ob es sie gibt

----------

## LinuxTom

Im Portage ist sie schon drin, doch um die auszuprobieren hätte ich ganz schon viele Unstable-Pakete aktivieren müssen. Ich brauche jedoch meinen Rechner im Augenblick mehr als Arbeits-, als denn als Testgerät. Darum fällt das bei mir derzeit aus.

----------

